# General Mandolin Topics > eBay, Craig's List, etc. >  Eastman 904 on EBay -- REALLY?

## RickPick

There's a listing on EBAY for an Eastman 904 mando, previously set-up by (drum roll) Steve Perry. The listing sounds sweet, but....      I'm not so sure. If there is/was an Eastman 904 produced, it was probably a two-point oval hole, I think. In the picture on the listing, the shape is a standard A style, not a two-point. Problem is, this is one of those occasional EBAY listing where you can't ask a question of the seller. From the limited photo, this could be any of the "04" series -- 304, 404, 504, 604, 804?, etc. Does anyone know if there actually is/was a 904 that was not a two-point?  Or can anyone's more discerning eye tell what model appears in the picture? Thanks. Here's the link (fingers crossed this works!) 
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/261300286118?...84.m1423.l2649

----------


## mrmando

What makes you think you can't ask a question? There's an "Ask a Question" link just below the description.

----------


## houseworker

eBay's blocking you from asking a question because you're in Canada.  The seller won't ship to you.

----------


## nickster60

I think this mandolin was listed on the Cafe Classifeds for pretty cheap. The new owner must be trying to make a little profit

----------


## houseworker

It may indeed be a 904.  Eastman's numbering system is not entirely straightforward.  Nothing beneath the 804 has the treble fingerboard extension, and the extension appears to be factory scooped on the 804.

----------


## RickPick

Thanks, folks. I can't get an answer to my question, because I get a message I've seen previously on occasion: "We're sorry we couldn't find an answer for you. Unfortunately, this seller is not able to respond to your question. We suggest reviewing the item again to see if your answer is in the seller's listing."  That might be because I'm in Canada, but even if I change the shipping address to my sister's in the States (where I would have any purchase shipped), I get the same block to my question.     Since I posted, I began to see the difference in the fingerboard extension on various "04" models, but am still unfamiliar enough to know anything for certain. If houseworker suggests some "irregularity" in Eastman's numbering system over the years, it might bear further looking into identifying this instrument based on the fingerboard extension. And I'm only ASSUMING that a 904 would be a much better build than a 304 or a 504. Appreciate the thoughts here, and would like to hear more if you know about the 904. Thanks

----------


## houseworker

> I'm only ASSUMING that a 904 would be a much better build than a 304 or a 504.


The higher numbers normally indicate the level of decorative bling rather than build quality.

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

> And I'm only ASSUMING that a 904 would be a much better build than a 304 or a 504.


I wouldn't make that assumption; there have been plenty of reports from Eastman owner preferring their 3xx series mandolins to the higher designation ones such as 5xx or 8xx.   

Also, try browsing the listing from ebay.com and not ebay.ca; that may explain why eBay is still preventing you from at least asking a question.  Alternatively, just click on the seller name, bring up his profile page, and then send him a message from there.

----------


## houseworker

If a seller's listing is "private", and they're not taking questions, it's probably reason enough to pass on the item.  Not sure it'd be any improvement on your 504, as barrangatan pointed out you more often find players preferring the sound from the lower numbered series.

----------


## buchrob

Generic US location, relatively low feedback, sold as is, provenance "according to original owner..", SOLD AS IS.

I would pass. You would probably have fun getting it shipped unless your sister's address is paypal verified.

----------


## RickPick

More thanks! Going to the seller's profile produces the same message re: unreachable. And I did purchase my 504 via from Georgia through PayPal and EBAY, so it CAN work (sometimes!   :Smile:   ) I've been looking at this as a "beater" mando, since it looks like its already been beaten and because the work by Steve Perry recommends the quality of its set-up. The price right now -- and I'm sure it will go up -- is a lot for a beater, but various responses to an earlier post about the ease of moving back and forth between my 504 fingerboard and that of a second-hand KM160 or the like made me start looking for used Eastmans. Probably a good idea to just look some more, though, especially since I'm not planning a trip down to my sister's for a bit. Thanks again for all your insight and info. I''l be pleased when I  know my way around a mando enough to be able to add some useful opinion, instead of just seek it out!

----------


## furuta

Try changing the URL from ebay.ca to ebay.com.  Worked for me.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261300286118...84.m1423.l2649

----------


## houseworker

I'm in the UK.  If I log into eBay.com and go to the seller's profile, I can send a message using the "contact seller" option, providing I mark it as not being about any specific item.  So it _can_ be done for what that's worth.  But I'm always wary of sellers with relatively high value items who opt to list their sale as private.  

This 904 was reportedly once set up by Steve Perry, which even if it is true, was probably so long ago as to be meaningless as far as the current state of set up is concerned.  You might consider contacting Steve Perry directly.  If he really did re-graduate the top he may well remember it.

----------


## pefjr

> It may indeed be a 904.  Eastman's numbering system is not entirely straightforward.  Nothing beneath the 804 has the treble fingerboard extension, and the extension appears to be factory scooped on the 804.


It's not scooped on mine a 2005 804. I thought the 804 was the top of the line, oval for Eastman. I have not seen a 904. The 804 was discontinued in 2012. They still make the 604 I think.

Edit: after a little research,  I found a 904D or a 905 , but it is a two point.

----------


## RickPick

Houseworker -- Your suggestion worked! I clicked the "Its not about an item" option in "contact" the seller -- even though my question WAS about an item (go figure) and the message appears to have gone through. Stay tuned! Thanks to all once again.

----------


## Jayyj

I'm an Eastman dealer, and we've had a couple of 9 series instruments over the years. It's been at least five since we had one and I can't remember which we had but pretty sure there was an A style. They had flamed Maple binding, and the one in the Ebay listing looks like plastic to me, so I'm unconvinced that this is one. 

Having played probably close to 100 Eastmans, I'd support the statement that the model designation has little impact on the tone. There are a lot of 5 series instruments out there that easily match the majority of the 8s, and a fair few 8s that sounded thin and overly bright to my ears.

----------


## pefjr

> I'm an Eastman dealer, and we've had a couple of 9 series instruments over the years. It's been at least five since we had one and I can't remember which we had but pretty sure there was an A style. They had flamed Maple binding, and the one in the Ebay listing looks like plastic to me, so I'm unconvinced that this is one. 
> 
> Having played probably close to 100 Eastmans, I'd support the statement that the model designation has little impact on the tone. There are a lot of 5 series instruments out there that easily match the majority of the 8s, and a fair few 8s that sounded thin and overly bright to my ears.


Thanks Jayyj. The pic of the ebay 904 looks exactly the same as my 804, which some call a 804D. I have assumed the "D" was for deep neck, like the teen Gibsons, neck joining at the 12th fret. They also had gold tuners. Mine looks very similar to my A4 in size and looks as it was designed to be. The wood is higher quality than the 604 and down. Mine will soon be in the classifieds.

----------


## RickPick

I heard back from the seller after a lengthy delay because he was out of town. He really doesn't know what model he has, even suggesting that it might be a 905 before I pointed out a 905 would have f holes. He says there is no label inside. My guess is that it is an 804. Too bad about the ugly mar on it. Even worse that sellers on EBay advertise an item when they don't know what they have. Significantly, the ad wasn't for an Eastman 304! My guess is it will be way out of beater range by the time the bidding closes (probably out of beater range for sensible folks already!). Thanks for all the helpful insight and info rom the forum.

----------


## nickster60

I have a 905 2 point, if it is a 904 it would a flamed maple binding. I think they only used that on the 900 series mandolins. As others have noted.

----------


## Folkmusician.com

There was a 904 model oval hole (non-2 point).  As nick points out, a 900 series would have flamed maple binding and normally very heavy flame on the back. Now, I have seen plenty of Eastman's that do not match the specs for the particular model.  They make a lot of random things.   :Smile: 


900 Models
Crafted from the finest materials, Eastman combines AAA spruce tops, AAA highly flamed maple backs and sides. with highly figured maple binding to create the 900 model. Each mandolin features ebony fingerboard, an adjustable bridge, gold plated Schaller tuners with motherof-pearl buttons and hand applied nitro-cellulose lacquer in classic, classic-sunburst, sunburst or blonde finishes. Oblong case with accessory compartments included.

These were the listed models for 2008
Model Top Back & Sides Body Price
MD904 AAA spruce highly flamed AAA maple 2-pointer with oval-hole 
MD905 AAA spruce highly flamed AAA maple 2-pointer with F-holes 
MD914 AAA spruce highly flamed AAA maple F-style with oval-hole 
MD915 AAA spruce highly flamed AAA maple F-style with F-holes

----------


## Folkmusician.com

Follow-up...

I just went through some archived records I have and confirmed that there were 904 models (non-2 point) available up until at least 2011.

----------


## houseworker

> My guess is it will be way out of beater range by the time the bidding closes (probably out of beater range for sensible folks already!)


The premium prices on the higher end Eastmans are for aesthetic rather than sound quality, and that one's no oil painting!

----------


## RickPick

Robert, thanks for that model info. I hadn't come across ANY 904 oval hole except for two-points, so it is good (for all involved) to know that they exist. Yep, it's no oil painting, and if the higher numbers LARGELY mean "better looks" and no improvement in sound necessarily -- as many on this post maintain -- the higher price tag usually associated with higher numbers doesn't work so well for this particular instrument, does it.

----------


## houseworker

US $480.55 before shipping.  Probably about right.

----------


## mandoenvy

Maybe there selling it cause they can never get it out of the case. 
First you have to undue those darn rare earth magnets attached to a floppidy flap, try to hold up out of the way while trying to unzip both sides, then pinch the side of latch together just to have the magnet flap fall and attach again. I have the same case, and I think there is a mandolin in there, Ill let you know, if I ever get it open.

----------


## Jayyj

Well, auction over but for the record, I saw our Eastman rep today and mentioned this thread - he remembers seeing all four standard body styles in a 9 series at some point in the time he's been selling them, as well as the two point version. But they were all Maple binding and the best timber available, so it still looks unlikely that the Ebay instrument is a 9 rather than an 8.

----------


## Folkmusician.com

I would concur with the flaming being a sign. I have never seen a 900 series mandolin that did not have heavy flaming.

----------

